# new to archery need some advice.



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Casey. Have fun here.


----------



## Sickside (May 14, 2010)

Ok, for starters I'm in your boat and found a bit of patience, research and not what I did but a smart move, is to shoot for free try out shops near ya and see what you think.In my humble opinion if you like to shoot arrows be it hunting game or your neighbors...wait stop I meant targets give it a try ,don't spend a bucket eBay or right here in the classified is a perfect place to start.These guys around here will answer anything ,so you are in the right spot for info.Full pro's.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## Sickside (May 14, 2010)

and why the heck did i not get a full blown welcome like everyone else,I mean just a lil avatar would have been nice ,or crap a hello ....kinda j/k good thing my skin is thick


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## ccooke20 (May 14, 2010)

good advice. Thank you for the response and direction! i will try that route before making any decisions! appreciate the words of wisdom


----------

